# Dusty Boots



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A song I’m working on with a friend from another forum. He wrote the lyrics. I did all the music and the vocals. It is a work in progress. Needs some drums, and another verse or two.


__
https://soundcloud.com/kerrydbrown%2Fdirty-boots-3


----------

